# Head gasket question



## oilfield_trash21 (Aug 27, 2009)

I've been shopping around for a head gasket for the brute. I wanna go with a cometic hg but the only ones they sell are for the Teyrx. I know its a 750 also but is it the EXACT same 750 as in the brute? I used cometic in all my dirt bikes and I always had good luck with them.


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

......good question let me research that for ya


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

part numbers from kawie match...so they are the same exact gaskets


----------



## oilfield_trash21 (Aug 27, 2009)

Good deal, thanks bro. I would go back with stock stuff but the motor isnt gonna be stock anymore after this tear down. I'm stuck out here offshore for 2 weeks with access to the interweb, its not lookin too good for the ol' credit card, if u know what I mean.......


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

LOL I have already killed both of mine(cc's) for a while...big bore kits seem to do that lol


----------



## oilfield_trash21 (Aug 27, 2009)

i'm not going big bore just yet. looking at some high comp pistons and cams plus a port and polish.


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Talked to Glenn at AMR today. X1 cam and 12.5 to 1 pistons for 775.00. Got to crack mine to make sure that's all I need.


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

send me the heads :bigok: I will P&P them for ya, can get your parts for ya too


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

If you weren't that far away I would bring mine for the port and polish. What you chargin for that?


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

Masher said:


> Talked to Glenn at AMR today. X1 cam and 12.5 to 1 pistons for 775.00. Got to crack mine to make sure that's all I need.


  I wish i could have helped you out on that masher, same parts,and cams,my price to you 695.00 out the door , and I will stand behind mine, not hide behind big kev:greddy2:


----------



## oilfield_trash21 (Aug 27, 2009)

I might just get the parts from ya. Ima do the P&P, I do have a good bit of expierience in that dept. I wasnt gonna go with anything extreme, just port match the intake & exhaust, clean up the rough edges in the combustion chamber and smooth out all the casting marks to bring the to a nice smooth shine. $775 isn't a bad price at all for those goodiesMasher, 12.5:1 compression is kinda close to having to run race gas huh?


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

masher for you.....cheap man cheap .....if you send them to me and pay shipping back to you I'll do them for 30 bucks a head


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

So you are selling their pistons and cams? He told me I would have to send my cam to webb then I would get one from him.


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

P & P really made a big diff. on my bike. well worth it. My factory head G. didn't hold up. Im in the club without trying to be.


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

He said pump gas is fine with the X1 cam but the next step up cam has to come with new valves and springs and is a race gas application. I don't want all that I can break parts too easy with it stock let alone an 840 in the thing.


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

oilfield_trash21 said:


> I might just get the parts from ya. Ima do the P&P, I do have a good bit of expierience in that dept. I wasnt gonna go with anything extreme, just port match the intake & exhaust, clean up the rough edges in the combustion chamber and smooth out all the casting marks to bring the to a nice smooth shine. $775 isn't a bad price at all for those goodiesMasher, 12.5:1 compression is kinda close to having to run race gas huh?


 
See I was going to p n p mine as well with the ole dremel.


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

Masher said:


> So you are selling their pistons and cams? He told me I would have to send my cam to webb then I would get one from him.


 I am selling their parts ..to a certain extent(not a certified dealer YET)I wont dedicate myself 100% to AMR ,I mix and match some stuff to get results so I use several companies cams,the reason he is sending your off is because he pays a core charge on them too.


----------



## oilfield_trash21 (Aug 27, 2009)

Would've never guess that you could run that high of compression on pump gas without a better FI set-up. The FI on the brute gets the job done but it doesnt tweak itself like a FI system with a 02 sensor would. I'm new to this engine so I'm learning something new everyday.


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Yea, I knew if they wanted mine it was a core charge deal. So he is asking 400 for the pistons and 375 for the cam. How is yours cheaper?


----------



## oilfield_trash21 (Aug 27, 2009)

Masher, If you wanna do it yourself then use this. http://www.summitracing.com/parts/SAI-260001/

I've used it on a few high HP turbo 4 bangers I've built and had great results. I didnt use a dremel though.


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

anything over 12.5 to 1 needs to be fattened up on the fuel side for sure IMO


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Right Oilfield, I really question how much adjustability this FI system does have.


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

dealer prices masher


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Yea, Honda he said the other one was 13 to 1. Don't need all that.


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Ok, Honda I would like to throw it your way as long as it's the same product. I'm not sure on the pistons but I know he said X1 on the cam.


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

how much of a over bore do you want? masher , cams are not a prob at all,it will be the same prod.


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

840 kit?? no way that kit cost me more than 775.00 , a over bore kit & x1 cams should only be around $600.00 ....assuming the bottom end aint toasted


----------



## oilfield_trash21 (Aug 27, 2009)

What brand pistons are we talking about here?


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

AMR, ....but i prefer j&e pistons


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

My boys down here swear by AMR. Flynt is rolling those J&E I believe as well. Honda I don't want an 840 due to the carnage a stock Brute can reap from the factory. I'm not racing so I see no need for much more power than stock that's why I just want hc.


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

you should be able to get by with a HC rebuild for around 550-600 incl. cams


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

^ if that's the case $$ i'll be down with it! 

I want HC pistons and cam
I'm gonna need all new chains too, cam and jack. All new bearings. Gaskets & seals..
And mic the crank in all areas to be checked in case i need a new one 
While we're in there, might as well drop in teryx bevel gears!
I'll drive my stuff to you. You are like 140 miles from me.


Gonna be a bit though. I'm doing some other stuff to her.


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

IMO the bevel gears are a waste of your money Phree , with the secondary spring you run you will not see the benifits. as for the price ...you know Ill treat you right Phree


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

shoot i got to take the stress off that belt. that should do it. 
also i dont want to run yellow no more. I wanna go down to red or even more with a dalton violet.


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

I hve been thinking about all the bearing probs....maybe its the extreme pressure we are putting on the crank shaft with theese high powered springs....Just a thought


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

I've been running Red for a while now.


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

Masher said:


> I've been running Red for a while now.


 And it seemed to work great at the M&G ride


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

As long as the mud is somewhat watery the Red is perfect but I did get in some nasty peanut butter and the yellow is necessary for that stuff. I don't ride enough PB to warrant the Yellow.


----------

